# Открытый раздел > Рождение >  Причина мучений при родах!

## Ramadana

Случайно попался ролик про мучения при родах. Мне показался полезным.

----------


## kiara

Один из самых доступных рассказов о родах!!!!!
Это нужно всем на протяжении всех 40 недель показывать!
Яна, спасибо, отличное видео, действительно - все это знают и понимают, но так доходчиво рассказано!

----------

